# AVG Failed badly



## kid41212003 (Dec 2, 2010)

I got 7 calls this early morning from my customers asking why their custom built PC (i built it for them) couldn't boot up.

Here's the cause:



> When AVG prompted me to restart my computer so that it could finish updating I told it to do so and then left it to it's own devices for approx. 30 minutes. Upon returning I noticed that the System Repair utility was running. Having never encountered this event before I let it continue to run with absolutely no visible progress for another 30 minutes before my impatience got the better of me and I turned the computer off to attempt to find/fix the issue myself in safe mode. During the initial boot of all the system files the computer consistently locked-up on an AVG DLL. Unfortunately I didn't think to write it down and I'm currently at work unable to access my home PC but I will update this thread with more info when I get home (provided Windows' repair utility still hasn't been able to fix the issue after a full eight hours.)
> 
> TL;DR AVG update rebooted PC, PC restarts itself during Windows logo, can't get into safemode.
> 
> So is anybody else having/had this problem or one like it?



http://forums.avg.com/sk-sk/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=133079#post_133079



> Hello all,
> 
> Please see update towards the bottom of this post
> 
> ...



http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=132999#post_132999

I spent almost 3 hours this morning visiting these customers' houses to fix their PCs... I hate AVG now..

/rant end


----------



## wolf (Dec 2, 2010)

thats a harsh bug to encounter for the average user, trust in AVG will be lost through this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Got hit with this on my own machine, as well as a few customer machines as well waiting for me at the shop this morning.

I just came here to post about it. Swithicng everyone I can to MSE at this point.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2010)

I use AVG Free 2011 and have not encountered this problem on either machine...YET...  thnx for the heads up newtekie1 and Kid412


----------



## Kreij (Dec 2, 2010)

This is not the first time that updates from AVG have been problematic.
It's why I switched to MSE. I've had no problems with MSE at all.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 2, 2010)

Computer builders still use AVG? 

I usually dump it on any comp I get that uses it (with customer permission of course.)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> People still use AVG?



I use it and have never encounter any problems with it


----------



## Kreij (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't a bad update not too long ago actually render people's computers unbootable?
I remember there being much wailing and nashing of teeth.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use AVG also and malwarebytes anti malware. Is MSE microsoft security elements? I am running avg free 2011 and it has been working fine for me. Hopefully i don't get these issues you guys are getting!


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2010)

I used AVG for quite some time (up to MSE) and it always treated me good. This is bad news.

Does it matter wich OS you run? Do you get it on XP, Win7 or Vista?



Josh154 said:


> I use AVG also and malwarebytes anti malware. Is MSE microsoft security elements? I am running avg free 2011 and it has been working fine for me. Hopefully i don't get these issues you guys are getting!



Microsoft Security Essentials. Suprisingly good, easy and fast.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 2, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I use AVG Free 2011 and have not encountered this problem on either machine...YET...  thnx for the heads up newtekie1 and Kid412





Josh154 said:


> I use AVG also and malwarebytes anti malware. Is MSE microsoft security elements? I am running avg free 2011 and it has been working fine for me. Hopefully i don't get these issues you guys are getting!





Frick said:


> I used AVG for quite some time (up to MSE) and it always treated me good. This is bad news.
> 
> Does it matter wich OS you run? Do you get it on XP, Win7 or Vista?



They already fixed this, so if you haven't updated, you will be fine.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> They already fixed this, so if you haven't updated, you will be fine.



Phew. I don't use it, but my parents and a lot of siblings have it. I'm the familys techie, so I was almost waiting for calls there for a second.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 2, 2010)

AVG has always fixed their problem right away (so if you did not update in the short window you were fine), but it make one wonder about the software assurance testing there.


----------



## Easo (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember the time with AVG 2008 (i think it was that version), it delete some XP files, which were needed for user login... Had to reinstall the windows...


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

You get what you pay for....

This is still not nearly as fail as what McAfee did...

Vipre/Nod32 FTW


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok seems I updated 3 hours ago. I'm crossing my fingers, see you all in 2 minutes... Or when I'm done re-installing Windows.


Well like kid said, its confirmed they have fixed it. Rebooted the 2 machines I have at home which upated 3 hours ago and they booted fine.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> This is still not nearly as fail as what McAfee did...



What was it they did again?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

Frick said:


> What was it they did again?



Tagged some windows process as a virus, forget what it was.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> They already fixed this, so if you haven't updated, you will be fine.



You have a link to that?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You have a link to that?



It should be in the 2nd link on OP.



> Update from Kodl:
> This issue is limited to 64-bit systems only, currently it looks like not all 64-bit systems though, we are investigating. The updated has been pulled from our servers and if you have not been affected by this issue, it is OK to update normally.
> 
> We will release some tool to help in fixing the systems affected by this bug. Also, a few users here in the forum have posted excellent descriptions of fixes that do not require full use of the Rescue CD.
> ...


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the second time this year they have had issues, earlier they quarantined and sometimes deleted system files. I moved almost all of mine away from it due to this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting tidbit here:


> Posting another simpler method for those who have not restarted yet.
> We will be releasing tools to simplify that. Unfortunately, this was an issue with our infrastructure serving incorrect file  No excuse, I know, just explanation why it has not been spotted during testing



and here


> 1) Try Windows Startup Repair (It tends to fail and not be able to repair on Vista)
> 2) Continue to the next menu regardless
> 3) Select Command Prompt (or System Restore if you have a point)
> 4) Navigate to the folder just before your AVG folder (By default for me it was C: Program Files (x86))
> ...


from that link


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2010)

and people actually pay for AVG...just use MSE and be done with all of these useless and bloated third party virus protectors.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 2, 2010)

over the years i had to many issues with avg.

i would switch them to advast  (free edition)


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> and people actually pay for AVG...just use MSE and be done with all of these useless and bloated third party virus protectors.



I dunno I honestly find MSE to be fairly bloated itself...

Although I would take it over every free AV and nearly all paid ones as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I dunno I honestly find MSE to be fairly bloated itself...
> 
> Although I would take it over every free AV and nearly all paid ones as well.



i have never see any indication of it being bloated but that is just me. this is one thing microsoft got right the first time and it works great with windows 7 and it is free! third party antivirus programs are so 1990's


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have never see any indication of it being bloated but that is just me. this is one thing microsoft got right the first time and it works great with windows 7 and it is free! third party antivirus programs are so 1990's



I guess it's because I get to see it loaded on P4's with 1gb of ram all the time... 

Stupid people


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 2, 2010)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> over the years i had to many issues with avg.
> 
> i would switch them to advast  (free edition)



Yeah, I like Avast. Small footprint and good protection for a free antivirus. I put it on most of my customer builds. MSE is fine, but I avoid as much Microsoft nonsense as I can.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I like Avast. Small footprint and good protection for a free antivirus. I put it on most of my customer builds. MSE is fine, but I avoid as much Microsoft nonsense as I can.



true, but trust me that MSE is not nonsense. it actually works very well!


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true, but trust me that MSE is not nonsense. it actually works very well!



I will second that...

Microsoft is picking up their game lately... Realistically they have to as well, Apple is starting to take market share and linux is making a big drive to the home market as well, it's already taken a lot of business.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> linux is making a big drive to the home market as well



I don't see that happening.  It made a minor push with the introduction of netbooks, but once Microsoft started giving XP Home away for free, it effectively crushed that hope.  Linux is still to non-user-friendly for home use.

Yes, it is relatively easy to get up and running compared to 10 years ago, and if all you want to do is look at the desktop and open Openoffice and browse the net it is fine, but the moment you want to do more most people are still lost.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2010)

anyway, back on topic


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 4, 2010)

I got it too. Ouch. very angry


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2010)

I havent touched that bloatw.....err AV app since 8.0 came out.

Avira + Malwarebytes + Spybot SnD and Hijack this juuuust in case. Anything else is..............uncivilized (from old spice commercial).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 4, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I dunno I honestly find MSE to be fairly bloated itself...
> 
> Although I would take it over every free AV and nearly all paid ones as well.



I've tried a lot of these programs and none of them were as light weight as MSE, though I could still feel a minute slowdown from it. Are you comparing it against something or just saying you still notice it.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, if you find MSE bloated, then all other virus protection softwares are bloated beyond hope.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 4, 2010)

Only issue I've taken with avg is how it combats pirated versions of windows. My friend was running a pirated copy of 7 with updates disabled and the validity checker update hidden. MSE turned on automatic updates and autodownloaded that update. The update isn't even automatically checked normally. Just concerns me when a program starts ignoring your settings and autodownloading stuff you tell it not to. He shouldn't have pirated, but MSE shouldn't be doing crap like that either. I want to trust the programs I use.


----------



## Bow (Dec 4, 2010)

Updated and no problems, been using AVG for a tear or so, no probs


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2010)

AVG Update Cripples Windows


----------



## ShogoXT (Dec 4, 2010)

My friend the other day who always comes to me for computer stuff was complaining about his AVG. Its update was asking him to turn on UAC to install the update properly(it was off and he was on admin account,i personally think its ok if your computer competent). I didnt think that made alot of sense so I told him to reinstall it completely. 

Guess he dodged a bullet.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 4, 2010)

niko084 said:


> This is still not nearly as fail as what McAfee did...



What did they do?Im interested



niko084 said:


> agged some windows process as a virus, forget what it was.



haha,nasty..I guess you wouldnt boot after such a cleaning


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 4, 2010)

> I spent almost 3 hours this morning visiting these customers' houses to fix their PCs... I hate AVG now..
> 
> /rant end



Try eset nod 32, best anti-virus hands down!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2010)

Johnny87au said:


> Try eset nod 32, best anti-virus hands down!



kaspersky is generally considerd better than nod32, since nod likes to screw up P2P programs (inlcuding many RTS games)


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 4, 2010)

Well personal preference, but i highly recommend it over kasperky any day


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dunno have they run it on test or not, false detection is fine, many antivirus do that but if it could kill your os thats called problem, no matter what avg has to take their responsibility of that


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 4, 2010)

Johnny87au said:


> Try eset nod 32, best anti-virus hands down!



yeah i switch into local anti virus, so far its fine


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I got it too. Ouch. very angry



I think I had it worse than most, because I postponed the request to restart, then shortly after my machine blue-screen during a game...

I thought all night that my HDD had died.  Because it was saying a file was missing and it bluescreened, that led me to believe failed hard drive, so I spent all night running scan after scan on the HDD to make sure it wasn't dead.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anybody experienced this on an XP machine?  I got one at work that's hanging when loading some AVG files (AVGIDSEH.sys)


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 6, 2010)

Lots of noobs think they are smart getting AVG but its not actually really that great, i find it is a resource hog and has false positives. Personally i havnt used it in years, been using Nod32 but recently ive been virus protection free! never had a virus ever when using a pc.

Well could be worse you could be using Norton 

I think you just have to be safe in what you install and run, most people download an album and open the stupid small kb file; well that will teach them not to steal!

At least MSE is tested properly and i guess Avast isnt to bad either but apart from that NOD32 and kaspersky are ones i would personally use. I feel bad for people who think they are getting good protection only for an update to kill the system.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2010)

It has also been noted a few times that Avira beats out all those listed as far as catching viruses....

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm


----------

